# Rules for Shark Fishing in Murrell's Inlet



## fisher13! (Mar 13, 2018)

I have heard is is not legal to surf fish and target sharks, but cannot find a specific law saying so. Could anyone clarify this for me? Guess you couldn't trick anyone by saying you were drum fishing when using large cuts of a ray wing and heavy tackle, haha.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Its a Horry county ban, Georgetown county starts a few blocks south of Garden City Pier. Intent doesn't matter, pulling it up on the beach does.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What SL said...........I've fished that area for years and usually the shark fishers hit the beach in the late afternoon...........never noticed anyone specifically targeting sharks in Murrells Inlet but I've seen some really nice ones...


----------

